# Black Wheels on a Black Car?



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

I have just brought a 2015 Mondeo Titanium X 2.0l (180) in panther black. It has privacy glass in the back and I love the dark, stealthy, aggressive look to the car. It has regular alloy wheels, but am thinking about either getting new wheels (jumping from 17 to 18 inches) or spraying or dipping the wheels black. 

Do you think black wheels on a black car would look good, or over the top?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Not for me I like a bit of a contrast but each to their own :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Not my thing at all, i would need to see pictures but i am pretty sure i wouldn't like it.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

My new insignia is black and has black alloys with diamond cut facings. Looks very aggressive on the road

https://goo.gl/images/mVMJd7


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've got a black car with....black wheels. Albeit with chrome lips. I did buy the car with them like this but I intend to put them back to OEM when I can.

I personally think the only colour that suits black wheels is Solid Red.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Probably go for a nice grey metallic :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a c63 new model in black and black wheels and it looks brilliant if you ask me


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Probably go for a nice grey metallic :thumb:


100% agree.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

My favourite combo on black is a nice bronze colour.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

After doing a image search on Google, I would say that both the polished alloy or dark/gunmetal grey look far better than black alloys on a black Mondeo. For a cotemporary look I would plump for the dark grey. It is personal thing though.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Hopefully I attached the other images this time doh


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Nope. Too Gangstah


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> Nope. Too Gangstah


Now I might be a white man from the leafy suburbs of Cambridge, but I'm pretty gangsta :lol:


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Black on black is best,,,,seeing as mine is.

Andy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Did a 2017 F-Pace Black Edition for a customer and wasn't normally a fan of black wheels on a black car but thought this looked not bad.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It depends on the wheel style I guess, but I think, yeah; it could work :car:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I think black could looks alright but i probably prefer a nice grey in my opinion. I went for the ST grey colour on mine but its red, didnt want it looking too much like the red and black edition


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

I think a grey might be better than a black


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a Panther black fiesta with Panther black alloys (fiesta metal) looks great black on black but a personal thing


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

I think on certain cars it suits but usually I prefer a bright silver or dark grey. The bright silver contrasts really well and just creates a nice "clean" look but the dark grey can be a little more aggressive if that's what you're after. All in my own opinion of course!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The trouble with black wheels is that they tend to disappear into the arches and lose definition. Kind of looks from a distance like there are just black spaces in the arches where the wheels should be.

I had black wheels on an old Prelude of mine, but the polished lip gave some definition. Bit of a dated look though so would probably only suit an old car.










Shadow chrome works really well, previously had shadow chrome on my ATR, these were quite light and made the wheels stand out, look better than normal silver -










Last year I changed my wheels, was looking for a shadow chrome or light gunmetal but couldn't find the wheels I wanted in the right fitting, so ended up getting a gunmetal which was quite dark. I was a bit unsure in the shop, but was really happy when they were fitted. Totally transforms the look of the car having darker wheels, but the wheels aren't so dark that they have no definition. If had I gone for black, the wheels would be lost in my opinion.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Black on black is defo GANSTA!!!


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Like other people have said I like a bit of contrast but I have black wheels on my black Cooper D and they look awesome. Might help I have a white roof and white decals


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Not everyones cup of tea but I love the black on black on black combo im going for the full stealth look on my A45.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

My wife’s Lexus IS black with black wheels, I think it looks nice. 
But it’s a hell lot of work to keep it like that.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Had black wheels on my lancia and loved them, but they were a solid chunky style so there was no way they'd get visually 'lost' in the arches. The car was also a metallic black while the wheels were gloss for a slight shade variation.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Harry_p said:


> Had black wheels on my lancia and loved them, but they were a solid chunky style so there was no way they'd get visually 'lost' in the arches. The car was also a metallic black while the wheels were gloss for a slight shade variation.


compomotives should be white... especially on an integrale


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

dannygdesigns said:


> Not everyones cup of tea but I love the black on black on black combo im going for the full stealth look on my A45.


You forgot to do the calipers


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

always think that with the balck on black look its the tyres that look shoody as they go brown. need to keep on top of the tyre dressing.

mainly a 911, 350Z type of car that goes the sleeper


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

not for me. in a black car I've tried graphite and stainless steel


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I went for the ford colour used on the ST and ST-lines. Much prefer it to the silver although they were a bit tatty so thats what forced me to get a refurb done.





before the refurb they were done in a really dark grey with cardipuk (plastidip alternative) but was too dark for my liking


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

If you are aiming for a stealth look, black wheels are the right choice. I have a black car and I'm planning to buy Motegi wheels at 4wheelonline. I'm thinking of getting the silver or bronze for a nice contrast.


----------

